# Animal Watches



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 13, 2012)

Does anybody have any Animal watches?

The Animal company was originally a surfing clothing company that started doing watches in the "extreme" sports style.

I had one when they first came out, this is long gone though as it stopped working and I just binned it, something I regret now!

I also have another one a few years old now that needs a new battery, it was bought as a beater, something to wear if I was doing something where it might get damaged.

I have attached a few pictures of the range they have now, I cannot find any older pictures. Hope this is ok, please delete if against the rules.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Just perusing the forum & found this post - I realise it's an old one but I have a couple of the Animal watches so thought I'd reply.

I have the Animal Twister (top left in the picture above) - it has a decent specification: Seiko kinetic quartz movement, 200m wr, screw down crown, & is well built & eyecatching (not necessarily a good thing), but it's supremely ugly & has diddy hands considering the size of the watch (it's immense). I've only worn it for an hour or so in the month I've had it & doubt that I ever will wear it. It's destined for Ebay I think, unless I give it away on the forum as a booby prize in a competition!










I also have the Animal Zepher (the yellow watch top right in the above picture). I have the grey dial version & it's a much nicer watch than the mahoosive Twister! It's a conventional size for a start (42(ish)mm inc crown), uses a battery powered quartz movement, with 200m wr & a screw down crown. The watch is well built, nicely finished & the bezel design is great (I think) & the "teeth" of the bezel are continued into the case between the lugs. The case doesn't have conventional springbars but has thick chunky bars built in as part of the case design (Animal call it a pinless case I think) so it works best on a one piece strap like a Nato/Rhino etc - though you could probably fit an aviator style strap if you wanted. I've worn it many times & like it a lot.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm a big fan of all things produced by Animal, so it made sense for me to get one of their watches as well. This one was bought from the sales section on here (sorry, I can't remember who I bought it from...) and also has the unusual pinless case design. It came with two velcro straps but to be honest I don't like them much as they make the watch sit too high off the wrist IMHO, so I bought a nice black Zulu instead. Not one I wear very often, but looks pretty good I think:


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Nice watch Dave :thumbup: I bought my Zepher (grey dial) from the same person you bought yours off (was it Tall Tim?)


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Cheers mate, and yes I think it was Tall Tim now you've said that (I always feel bad when I can't remember the seller :lol: )


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Davey P said:


> Cheers mate, and yes I think it was Tall Tim now you've said that (I always feel bad when I can't remember the seller :lol: )


I'm so offended! :lol:


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

I have several Aminal watches I've collected over the years, some are quite old, some not so:-

















Pro series Chronograph and Sidwinder.

I do have some others, but no pictures.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Sidewinder looks interesting - any more details? Size, movement, what the crown at 10 does etc etc? Not sure about the other but I'm not really into chronographs. I don't have a single one in my collection unless you count my Casio digital which has the usual stopwatch/countdown timer functions.

Not interested in acquiring an Animal Twister are you?


----------



## MuckMonkey (Jul 29, 2012)

This is one of mine. I have another, older one but don't have a pic of it ATM, and can't be arsed going upstairs to dig it out.


----------



## mumbles (Apr 5, 2013)

Hey guys, new member here and I too have a couple of Animal watches that I really like (especially as they were picked up for around Â£15.00 - Â£20.00). I've got a white dialled Sidewinder (the one with the crown at 9 o'clock and an internal bezel crown at 10 o'clock), a stainless steel silver dialled "Radiator" model ( I really love this one!!) and I've just got a W004 Pro Series multidial on stainless steel bracelet. Great watches for the prices paid, all 3 are rated to 200M. If anyone has "Rip" model to sell let me know!!!


----------



## mumbles (Apr 5, 2013)

pauluspaolo said:


> Sidewinder looks interesting - any more details? Size, movement, what the crown at 10 does etc etc? Not sure about the other but I'm not really into chronographs. I don't have a single one in my collection unless you count my Casio digital which has the usual stopwatch/countdown timer functions.
> 
> Not interested in acquiring an Animal Twister are you?


Hey, just seen this, and I may be interested in the Twister if you still have it

Thanks

Paul


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

mumbles said:


> pauluspaolo said:
> 
> 
> > Sidewinder looks interesting - any more details? Size, movement, what the crown at 10 does etc etc? Not sure about the other but I'm not really into chronographs. I don't have a single one in my collection unless you count my Casio digital which has the usual stopwatch/countdown timer functions.
> ...


Hey Paul - I still have the Twister but can't send you a message yet. I'm definitely interested in selling/trading the watch so could you email me at: pauluspaolo (at) hotmail (dot) com - you'll obviously need to remove the spaces/brackets & put @ and . in the relevant places.

:thumbup:


----------

